
How do remote companies handle psychotherapy for their employees? - jonathanmv
What do you do when, as a remote company employee, you need psychotherapy or help in mental related issues?<p>Have you felt like feeling psychotherapy when working as a remote employee? What have you done to feel better?
======
alansmitheebk
I think that any employee, whether remote or not, should see a therapist if
they are suffering from depression or any other mental health issue.

Hopefully your employer provides you with a healthcare coverage plans which
includes a mental health benefit.

~~~
jonathanmv
Thanks for your answer. My company does provide health care, the issue is that
as a remote worker I don't want to start face-to-face therapy. I've looked for
online therapy but I don't like the things I find.

